# Corsair AX860i oder HX850i?



## Sumpfig (17. September 2014)

in meinen nächsten Rechner kommt entweder ein Corsair AX860i oder HX850i, nur welches von den zwei?

Hat jemand mal einen direkten Vergleich der beiden irgendwo gesehen?

HX ist grösser, AX ist schwerer
AX hat DSPs, HX nicht
beide haben Corsair Link Anschluss
Preisunterschied ist mir egal
Wichtigstes Kriterium wäre der Zeitpunkt, wann der Lüfter anläuft, also wie warm das Netzteil wird.
Im aktuellen Rechner hab ich ein AX1200i, da ist der Lüfter noch nie gelaufen. Aber als ich das gekauft habe, gabs das kleiner noch nicht.


----------



## Stern1710 (17. September 2014)

Für welche Hardware überhaupt? Ich vermute mal ganz dringend das der PC mit einem 500W Netzteil mehr als genug Power hat 

Sonst: Ich würde beide nur so weit trauen wie ich sie werfen kann. Corsair Link kannst du vergessen, das Single-Rail in der Watt-Klasse ist echt nicht mehr schün und zu weiterem können dir sicher die anderen User genauer Auskunft geben (was nicht so toll ist )

MfG


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (17. September 2014)

Um welche HW handelt es sich denn?


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2014)

Was willst du mit dem Corsair Link Schrott?
Und wieso 850 Watt?


----------



## tsd560ti (17. September 2014)

Es gibt einige Netzteile die besser sind, für 200€ kriegst du quasi ein perfektes, leises Netzteil für 2Grafikkarten (Antec High Current Pro Platin 850Watt) oder für eine Karte ist das BeQuiet StraightPower E10/500 zu empfehlen und nahezu unhörbar.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. September 2014)

Benenne doch lieber zuerst die Hardware anstatt hier mit Klingeltrafos umherzuwerfen. Brauchst du überhaupt diese Watt Klasse?


----------



## Hibble (17. September 2014)

Das HXi hat den hochwertigeren Lüfter und ist allgemein auch leiser als das AXi. 
Ist deine Aussage jetzt so zu verstehen, dass es dir danach geht, bei welchem Netzteil der Lüfter später anfängt zu drehen?
Wenn du das Gegenteil möchtest, dass der Lüfter permanent dreht, kannst du das in Link auch so einstellen.
Zumindet beim HXi wäre das fast besser so, denn auf den Minimal-Drehzahlen wirst du den wohl sowieso kaum hören.

Ansonsten wäre das HXi auch empfehlenswerter, weil du die Rails z.B. effektiver als beim AXi einstellen kannst.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (17. September 2014)

Abgesehen von dem Unverschämten Preis der beiden NT´s und der Wattklasse, die nur bei extrem Stromhungrigen MGPU-Systemen sinnvoll ist, ist ein BeQuiet! E10 500W für Single-GPU bzw P10 550W für Multi-GPU (bis R9 280er Verbrauch, ansonsten ne Nummer stärker) jedem anderen NT-Hersteller vorzuziehen, wenn es primär auf Lautlosigkeit bzw leises Lüfterrauschen auch unter Last ankommt.
(Wenn Antec, Enermax, Seasonic oder ein anderer Empfehlenswerter NT-Hersteller es geschafft haben an BeQuiet!´s Geräuschkulisse heranzukommen, bitte meine Aussage korrigieren)


gruß
PC-Bastler_2011


----------



## Sumpfig (17. September 2014)

Was interessiert die restliche Hardware, wenn ich was über zwei Netzteile mit 850/860Watt wissen will?
Wieso ist Corsair Link Schrott?
Warum kann man beim HXi die Rails effektiver einstellen als beim AXi? Warum sollte man da überhaupt etwas einstellen?

Ich wollte auch nicht irgendwelche Meinungen wissen, sondern Fakten, Vergleichtest und ähnliches.
Und wenn ich nach Corsair frage, dann will ich nicht hören, dass ich mir ein BeQuiet kaufen soll. Mit BeQuiet hatte ich bis jetzt nur Probleme, kauf ich nicht mehr.
Ein Antec High Current hab ich, allerdings das Gamer und nicht das Pro, ist viel zu laut.

Die Corsair AXi und HXi werden bei einem der besten Hersteller produziert, enthalten hochwertige Komponenten und sind erstklassig verarbeitet.

Hatte gehofft, jemand könnte mir eine Quelle nennen, wo ich etwas mehr Infos über die Unterschiede der beiden Serien erfahren kann.


----------



## Sascha1971 (17. September 2014)

Das i ist doch digital soweit ich weiß


----------



## Goyoma (17. September 2014)

Warum sollten wir dir Infos über Netzteile geben, die technisch absoluter Bullshit sind?!

Du wirst 100'pro mit dem Single Rail Mist hier mehr Probleme haben als mit der E10 Serie von BQ!

Welche Hardware hast du denn eigentlich?


----------



## Teutonnen (17. September 2014)

Lasst es doch einfach^^ Wenn der TE sich gerne zwischen Pest und Cholera entscheiden will, dann lasst ihn doch krank werden.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (17. September 2014)

*geht Stefan Payne, Exquisite und Threshold holen*

Wenn du schon den normalen Usern nicht glauben willst das Corsair in Sachen Netzteilen das ist --> 
werden halt die Netzteilspezialisten des Forums deine Corsairs zerfetzen


----------



## Goyoma (17. September 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Lasst es doch einfach^^ Wenn der TE sich gerne zwischen Pest und Cholera entscheiden will, dann lasst ihn doch krank werden.



Hm, ok


----------



## Shadow Complex (17. September 2014)

> Was interessiert die restliche Hardware, wenn ich was über zwei Netzteile mit 850/860Watt wissen will?


Weil Netzteile recht häufig überdimensioniert erworben werden und für 850 Watt braucht man schon ordentliche Hardware um das auszulasten.



> Wieso ist Corsair Link Schrott?


Ist nicht besonders stabil, stürzt anscheinend recht häufig ab.



> Warum kann man beim HXi die Rails effektiver einstellen als beim AXi? Warum sollte man da überhaupt etwas einstellen?


Das ist nunmal der einzige Vorteil einer digitalen Steuerung. Wenn du das nicht nutzen willst, dann macht ein digitales Netzteil zumindest aus dieser Hinsicht keinen Sinn für dich.



> Ich wollte auch nicht irgendwelche Meinungen wissen, sondern Fakten, Vergleichtest und ähnliches.


Fakten gibt es im Internet zuhauf. Im Forum gibt es hauptsächlich Meinungen.
Fakten findest du hier:
Corsair HX750i 750W Review
Corsair AX860i PSU review - Product Showcase



> Ein Antec High Current hab ich, allerdings das Gamer und nicht das Pro, ist viel zu laut.


Zwei völlig verschiedene Netzteile.



> Die Corsair AXi und HXi werden bei einem der besten Hersteller produziert


Die beiden Netzteile werden von unterschiedlichen Firmen hergestellt. Das widerspricht sich ein wenig mit deiner Aussage.


----------



## Sumpfig (17. September 2014)

da frage ich mich nur, warum die Corsair AXi und HXi in Vergleichtests (deutsch und englisch sprachige) immer mit Bestnoten abschneiden

hab nur noch keinen gefunden, in dem beide Corsair Reihen drin sind.


ansonsten amüsiert euch schön, aber ich weiß wofür ich mein Geld ausgebe


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2014)

Sumpfig schrieb:


> Wieso ist Corsair Link Schrott?



Weils nicht wirklich brauchbar funktioniert.



Sumpfig schrieb:


> Die Corsair AXi und HXi werden bei einem der besten Hersteller produziert, enthalten hochwertige Komponenten und sind erstklassig verarbeitet.



So richtig Ahnung hast du nicht oder?
Corsair baut die Netzteile nicht.
das HXi wird von CWT gefertigt. Das AXi wird von Flextronics gefertigt.
Zwei völlig unterschiedliche Plattformen. Zwei Netzteile die nur eins gemeinsam haben. Nämlich den sinnfreien Corsair Link.

Informiere dich mal richtig oder höre auf die Leute die Ahnung haben und kauf ein brauchbares Netzteil und nicht den Werbeflyer Blödsinn von Corsair.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (17. September 2014)

Es ist bei einem User hier im Forum sein Emermax Platimax 850W abgeraucht, hat es von Enermax gegen ein neues ersetzt bekommen und hat seitdem Ruhe.
Wenn es ein Produktionsfehler war (Vermutung), dann kann das jeden Hersteller treffen, auch BeQuiet!, aber die Chance ist bei BeQiuet! geringer (sofern die nicht von Delta/Fortron zu CWT wechseln).

Und wenn du ein leises NT suchst auch unter Last, dann ist das E10 für SGPU bzw P10 für MGPU die erste Wahl!
(Ich hatte mir ein Cougar GX800 800W für ein MGPU System aus 2x7850er und W3520 besorgt und es nach einer Empfehlung von Stefan Payne gegen ein P10 550W getauscht. Der GX800 Lüfter war deutlich aus meinem PC (Gehäuse gedämmt) herauszuhören, nach dem Einbau des P10 höre ich nichts mehr)


Edit: @tsd560ti

Quasi abgeraucht, das Video war jedenfalls nicht schlecht ^^


----------



## tsd560ti (17. September 2014)

Ich glaube abgeraucht ist es nicht, sondern ein Kurzschluss im unbelegten Molexkabel und dazu ein Fehler der Schutzachaltugen.


----------



## Teutonnen (17. September 2014)

Sumpfig schrieb:


> da frage ich mich nur, warum die Corsair AXi und HXi in Vergleichtests (deutsch und englisch sprachige) immer mit Bestnoten abschneiden



Weil die meisten Reviewer keine Ahnung haben, was sie eigentlich tun. 

Primärcaps von Nippon Chemicon werden sehr gerne als "gute Bestückung" verkauft - und die Fuhyyju (oder wie man das schreibt ) auf der wichtigeren Sekundärseite werden gekonnt ignoriert (jetzt nicht auf die beiden NTs bezogen - aber generell leider oft der Fall).
Single Rail ist besonders bei den englischen (US) Medien verdammt beliebt, weil die frühen Multirail-Designs nicht der Bringer waren und die Leute zu doof dazu, das Netzteil richtig zu verkabeln -> MR-Netzteile sind öfter mal an Problemen "Schuld" gewesen -> muss ja Mist sein und so...


----------



## Sumpfig (17. September 2014)

dachte ich hätte gelesen, dass beide bei Flextronics gefertigt werden... 

aber danke für die Info, dass macht mir die Entscheidung leichter. werde mir also das AX860i kaufen, da hab ich dann auch mehr Platz im Gehäuse.

und an alle, die auf der Wattzahl rumreiten:
ich weiß, wieviel mein System braucht, ist ja auch keine Wissenschaft sich das auszurechnen. Aber ich dimensioniere das Netzteil ganz bewusst deutlich höher. Das hat verschiedene Gründe, der wichtigste ist: niedrige Last = niedrige Temperatur = leise oder lautlos
Netzteile sind in der Regel auch im Teillastbereich effizienter.


----------



## Verminaard (17. September 2014)

Kann nicht einmal in einem Frage/Empfehlungsthread nicht ein vernuenftiger Ton herrschen?

Ihr stellt euch als Experten hin und wenn man die Antworten so anschaut, sollte der Fragesteller auch ein Experte sein.
Anders kann ich mir Antworten ala: was willst mit dem Schrott, soviel brauchst du nicht blablabla nicht vorstellen.

Wieso wird hier nicht auf die Frage eingegangen und in einer normalen Artikulation vernuenftige Alternativen aufgezeigt?

Wenn jeder Hilfesuchende hier wie ein Vollidiot behandelt wird, wird er kaum auf das hoehren was hier die selbsternannten Experten von sich geben.


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2014)

Sumpfig schrieb:


> und an alle, die auf der Wattzahl rumreiten:
> ich weiß, wieviel mein System braucht, ist ja auch keine Wissenschaft sich das auszurechnen. Aber ich dimensioniere das Netzteil ganz bewusst deutlich höher. Das hat verschiedene Gründe, der wichtigste ist: niedrige Last = niedrige Temperatur = leise oder lautlos
> Netzteile sind in der Regel auch im Teillastbereich effizienter.


 
Und genau das ist das Problem.
Denn du denkst falsch.
Ein überdimensioniertes Netzteil bietet keinen einzigen Vorteil gegenüber einem dimensioniertem Netzteil.
Wenn dein System unter Last 300-350 Watt braucht dann kauf dir ein 500 Watt Netzteil. Alles andere ist nur raus geworfenes Geld.
Du kannst den Aufpreis zum AXi auch gleich ins Klo werfen. Ist das gleiche.



Verminaard schrieb:


> sollte der Fragesteller auch ein Experte sein.



Hast du den Eindruck?


----------



## Captn (17. September 2014)

Wenn es dir im Idle zu laut ist, dann nehme doch einfach ein NT, das auch leise ist.


----------



## Teutonnen (17. September 2014)

Sumpfig schrieb:


> Netzteile sind in der Regel auch im Teillastbereich effizienter.


 
Moderne Netzteile sind im Lastbereich von ~20% bis 100% praktisch gleich effizient. Bei 80+ Gold sind es 3-4% Unterschied über die gesamte Bandbreite. Das heisst, ein 1000W-Modell in einem "normalen" PC ist nicht nur lauter und teurer, sondern auch noch ineffizienter, solange der PC nicht absolut am Limit läuft.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (17. September 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Kann nicht einmal in einem Frage/Empfehlungsthread nicht ein vernuenftiger Ton herrschen?
> 
> Ihr stellt euch als Experten hin und wenn man die Antworten so anschaut, sollte der Fragesteller auch ein Experte sein.
> Anders kann ich mir Antworten ala: was willst mit dem Schrott, soviel brauchst du nicht blablabla nicht vorstellen.
> ...




Ich kann zwar nur für mich sprechen, aber ich habe erst nach der verbauten HW gefragt, dann aufgrund des Preises der beiden NT´s alternativen aufgezeigt (gleichteuer bzw günstiger und Effizienztechnisch besser), welche leise sind auch unter Last (jedenfalls dachte ich das der TE ein leises NT haben will).
Erst als er anfing das die verbaute HW doch ***** egal sei und aus diesem Grund nur Corsair gekauft wird (auch weil u.a. ein Antec viel zu laut sei), fing ich an den TE energisch zu BeQuiet! zu treiben. Mea Culpa!


----------



## Pu244 (17. September 2014)

Sumpfig schrieb:


> Was interessiert die restliche Hardware, wenn ich was über zwei Netzteile mit 850/860Watt wissen will?


 
Es ist generell immer besser zu wissen was für Hardware betrieben werden soll, du könntest das ganze ja auch unterdimensioniert haben 

Ich persönlich bin ein Freund der FurMark&Prime 95 Last plus 50-10W Reserve Daumenregel, damit fährt man meist ganz gut.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Kann nicht einmal in einem Frage/Empfehlungsthread nicht ein vernuenftiger Ton herrschen?
> 
> Ihr stellt euch als Experten hin und wenn man die Antworten so anschaut, sollte der Fragesteller auch ein Experte sein.
> Anders kann ich mir Antworten ala: was willst mit dem Schrott, soviel brauchst du nicht blablabla nicht vorstellen.
> ...


 
Netzteile sind eine Religion, unglücklicherweise haben es die Anhänger der unterschiedlichen Glaubensrichtungen nicht so mit Toleranz. Die Tatsache das eine Medallie mehr als eine Seite hat ist vielen (leider) nicht so geläufig.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und genau das ist das Problem.
> Denn du denkst falsch.
> Ein überdimensioniertes Netzteil bietet keinen einzigen Vorteil gegenüber einem dimensioniertem Netzteil.
> Wenn dein System unter Last 300-350 Watt braucht dann kauf dir ein 500 Watt Netzteil. Alles andere ist nur raus geworfenes Geld.
> Du kannst den Aufpreis zum AXi auch gleich ins Klo werfen. Ist das gleiche.


 
-bessere Spannungen
-beste Effizienz bei etwa 50% Last
-bleibt potentiell kühler
-kann leiser sein
-hält potenteniell länger
-genug Reserven für die Zukunft

das wäre alles was mir im Moment für das Überdimensionieren einfällt.


----------



## Verminaard (17. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hast du den Eindruck?



Habe ich.

Wenn du sowas antwortest:





Threshold schrieb:


> Was willst du mit dem Corsair Link Schrott?
> Und wieso 850 Watt?



Dann gehst du doch davon aus, das der TE weis das der Corsair Link Schrott ist.
Oder stellst du das einfach ohne Begruendung in den Raum?

Wie ist das, wenn man von Etwas bisschen Ahnung hat, naehere Infos haben will aber gleich mal so angemacht zu werden ohne Infos, ohne Quellen, ohne Erklaerung?

Ich persoenlich wuerd das ziehmlich beschissen finden.
Ich schick auch keine absoluten Neulinge mehr auf die PCGH Plattform, wenn sie Fragen Hardwarebezueglich haben.
Zum Nachlesen auf jeden Fall, aber selber Fragen stellen, kann man das hier nicht empfehlen.

Wenn man keine Zeit fuer ausfuehrliche Antworten hat, oder selbst nicht die Ahnung, sollte man es doch besser lassen als irgendwas nachplappern oder einfach niedermachen.
Anscheinend sind Postingcounter dann doch wichtiger.


----------



## shadie (17. September 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Kann nicht einmal in einem Frage/Empfehlungsthread nicht ein vernuenftiger Ton herrschen?
> 
> Ihr stellt euch als Experten hin und wenn man die Antworten so anschaut, sollte der Fragesteller auch ein Experte sein.
> Anders kann ich mir Antworten ala: was willst mit dem Schrott, soviel brauchst du nicht blablabla nicht vorstellen.
> ...


 
Auf die eigentliche Frage wurde nicht eingegangen, da gebe ich dir Recht.

Aber wie bitte soll man jemanden vernünftig beraten wenn man nicht weiß, für welches System er das Netzteil einsetzen will?

Ist doch logisch dass man da dann mal nachfragt.
Zudem suchen sich sehr vieel User in dem Netzteilbereich viel zu große netzteile aus die vollkommen unnötig sind.

Zudem kostet das AX860i 175 €
Ein BQ P10 750W kostet grad mal:
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 750W ATX 2.31 (P10-750W/BN202) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Da sollte man sich schon überlegen ob man nicht dort zugreift.

zumal hört man bei dem BQ den Lüfter überhaupt gar nicht, hatte damals nen fx 8350 + 2x gtx 780 @ 1250MHZ dran, das ding war dennoch leise.


Und zu den Unterstellungen ob man Geld von Antec oder BQ bekommt, diese behauptungen bleiben bitte wo der Pfeffer wächst.

ich hätte mir mit nem HX1000 damals fast mein GTX 470 sli gespann zerschossen, Netzteil hat nach 2 Monaten angefangen zu rauchen, PC ging aus, netzteil und ne HDD waren hinüber.


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2014)

Pu244 schrieb:


> -bessere Spannungen
> -beste Effizienz bei etwa 50% Last
> -bleibt potentiell kühler
> -kann leiser sein
> ...



1. Wie kommst du darauf?
2. Unsinn da die Effizienz zwischen 20-80% heute in etwas gleich bleibt.
3. Stimmt nicht.
4. Ist niemals leiser.
5. Leider ein Irrglaube. Gerade bei Netzteilen deren Lüfter nicht immer läuft.
6. Hardware für die Zukunft kaufen ist Unsinn.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Habe ich.
> 
> Wenn du sowas antwortest:
> 
> ...


 
Kennst du den Corsair Link?
Ich kenne den.


----------



## Pu244 (17. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> 1. Wie kommst du darauf?
> 2. Unsinn da die Effizienz zwischen 20-80% heute in etwas gleich bleibt.
> 3. Stimmt nicht.
> 4. Ist niemals leiser.
> ...


 
1:schau dir Die Tests an, die Restwelligkeit steigt mit steigender Last an (Ok, hätte mich genauer ausdrücken sollen)
2:die Effizienz liegt meist (Ausnahmen bestätigen...) bei 50% auf dem Maximum, das es nur poplige 1-2% mehr sind steht auf einem anderen Blatt.
3:potentiell bedeutet nicht das dies immer so ist (beispiel semipassive Netzteile), generell werden aber extrem hohe Bauteiltemperaturen eher selten vorkommen wenn das Netzteil im Schlafwagen zum Ziel kommt
4:semipassive Netzteile sind das beste Gegenbeispiel. "Kann" bedeutet nicht das dies immer so ist, jedoch gut möglich ist wenn die Entwickler (wie bei semipassiven Netzteilen) Wert darauf gelegt haben.
5: wenn der Lüfter stärker bläst ist dies (potentiell) so, bei semipassiven Netzteilen ist allerdings (meist) das Gegenteil wahr
6:kommt darauf an, ob und wann man sich z.B. ein SLI/CF System zulegen will, auch die "Letztes-Netzteil-Kultisten" haben ihre Berechtigung (auch wenn die extrem blöd dreinschauen werden wenn der ATX Standard abgeschafft werden sollte)

Generell sollte jeder so glücklich werden wie er/sie das will,egal ob er nun (wie hier verbreitet) der Sekte "zum letzten Watt" oder dem "Orden zum heiligen Overkill" angehört, es gibt/gab für alles gute (gegen)Argumente.


----------



## Sumpfig (17. September 2014)

Da ich seit 2 Jahren ein AX1200i nutze, kenn ich den Corsair Link. Zusammen mit der Lighting Node kann man nette Effekte erzeugen.

Und was die Temperatur ohne Lüfter angeht, es gibt etwas, das nennt sich Konvektion. Es findet damit auch ohne Lüfter ein Luftaustausch statt. Wäre effektiver, wenn das NT oben Lüftungsschlitze hätte, aber es funktioniert auch so.
In rein passiven oder wakü NTs werden die Kondensatoren auch nicht aktiv gekühlt.

Und was die Preise angeht. Mir ist es völlig egal, was ein Netzteil kostet, kann das als PC Komponente von der Steuer absetzen.


----------



## Pu244 (17. September 2014)

Sumpfig schrieb:


> Und was die Preise angeht. Mir ist es völlig egal, was ein Netzteil kostet, kann das als PC Komponente von der Steuer absetzen.


 
Warum dann nicht gleich das 1500W Titanium von Corsair, hat auch noch bei 10% über 90% Effizienz hat undvermutlich bis in alle Ewigkeit reicht  (womit wir wieder bei den "Letztes-Netzteil-Kultisten" wären), allerdings ist es mit knapp 400€ einfach nur pervers teuer.


----------



## Shadow Complex (17. September 2014)

Wenn du das 1200i schon hast, dann benutze es halt weiterhin. (Sry falls du Gründe genannt hast, warum das nicht möglich ist, hab den Thread nicht mehr vollkommen im Kopf.)


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2014)

Pu244 schrieb:


> 1:schau dir Die Tests an, die Restwelligkeit steigt mit steigender Last an (Ok, hätte mich genauer ausdrücken sollen)
> 2:die Effizienz liegt meist (Ausnahmen bestätigen...) bei 50% auf dem Maximum, das es nur poplige 1-2% mehr sind steht auf einem anderen Blatt.
> 3:potentiell bedeutet nicht das dies immer so ist (beispiel semipassive Netzteile), generell werden aber extrem hohe Bauteiltemperaturen eher selten vorkommen wenn das Netzteil im Schlafwagen zum Ziel kommt
> 4:semipassive Netzteile sind das beste Gegenbeispiel. "Kann" bedeutet nicht das dies immer so ist, jedoch gut möglich ist wenn die Entwickler (wie bei semipassiven Netzteilen) Wert darauf gelegt haben.
> ...


 
1. Wenn du außerhalb des Leistungsbereichs bist. Innerhalb des Leistungsbereich des Netzteils ist alles innerhalb der Spezifikationen. Bleib also sachlich. 
2. Genau und wegen der 1-2 Prozent zwischen 20-80% Last willst du also jetzt eine Welle schieben?
3. Bei Semi passiven Netzteilen hast du das Problem von Hot Spots die eben auftreten weil sich kein Lüfter dreht. Alles nicht gut für die Caps.
4. Semi passive Netzteile haben das Problem dass die Bauteile nicht durchgängig gekühlt werden was nachteilhaft für die Komponenten ist. Alterung und so.
5. Und wieder haben wir das Problem dass Semi passive Netzteil nicht dauerhaft die Komponenten kühlen was nachteilhaft für die Lebensdauer ist. Schließlich gibt es Netzteile die aktiv gekühlt leise arbeiten.
6. Wann kauft man sich denn die zweite Karte? Wenns diese nur noch gebraucht gibt? Was ist wenn man plötzlich doch eine neue Karte kauft?

Mir persönlich ist es Wumpe ob sich der TS das AXi oder das HXi kauft. Für ihn steht es sowieso fest und es ist wurscht was für Argumente genannt werden.
Wer auf den Werbeflyer Unsinn reinfallen will soll das machen.


----------



## Sumpfig (17. September 2014)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Warum dann nicht gleich das 1500W Titanium von Corsair, hat auch noch bei 10% über 90% Effizienz hat undvermutlich bis in alle Ewigkeit reicht  (womit wir wieder bei den "Letztes-Netzteil-Kultisten" wären), allerdings ist es mit knapp 400€ einfach nur pervers teuer.


 
hmm.. darüber hab ich noch garnicht nachgedacht...
nee, ist zu lang, deswegen will ich auch das AX1200i im neuen Rechner nicht haben. hasse es, wenn es hinten zu eng wird.


----------



## eXquisite (17. September 2014)

> -bessere Spannungen


Bullshit, DCtoDC bieten auch 300 Watt Netzteile wenn man danach sucht, drüber macht es keinen Unterschied mehr, entweder sind die Wandler da oder eben nicht.


> -beste Effizienz bei etwa 50% Last


Und? Du vergisst hier was, beste !Primärseitige! Effizienz bei 50% Last, die Sekundären Caps leiden!


> -bleibt potentiell kühler


Nope, werden wärmer weil die Plattformen viel zu groß sind und viel zu viele Bauteile besitzen.


> -kann leiser sein


Nenn mir dazu mal ein Beispiel.


> -hält potenteniell länger


*Kürzer! Caps halten am längsten wenn man sie Optimal belastet.


> -genug Reserven für die Zukunft


Einziger Grund, doch selbst wenn - die Geräte werden in der Zukunft unbrauchbar sein, die R9 290X wechselt sekündlich 100 mal Takt und Spannung, Netzteile von 2010 machen da schon teils Probleme.



> 1:schau dir Die Tests an, die Restwelligkeit steigt mit steigender Last an (Ok, hätte mich genauer ausdrücken sollen)


Plattformabhängig und damit Bullshit.


> 2:die Effizienz liegt meist (Ausnahmen bestätigen...) bei 50% auf dem Maximum, das es nur poplige 1-2% mehr sind steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


!Primärseitig! Sekundärseite leidet immer noch da keine vernünftig verwendeten Caps.


> 3:potentiell bedeutet nicht das dies immer so ist (beispiel semipassive Netzteile), generell werden aber extrem hohe Bauteiltemperaturen eher selten vorkommen wenn das Netzteil im Schlafwagen zum Ziel kommt


Corsair RM, die Chicony Geräte schalten sogar teils ab bevor der Lüfter angeht weil sie so schlecht entwickelt worden sind.


> 4:semipassive Netzteile sind das beste Gegenbeispiel. "Kann" bedeutet nicht das dies immer so ist, jedoch gut möglich ist wenn die Entwickler (wie bei semipassiven Netzteilen) Wert darauf gelegt haben.


Viel Spaß bei der Passiven Kühlung, bei Semipassiven Geräten werden heiße Bauteile von der Garantie befreit -> Verschleißteil!


> 5: wenn der Lüfter stärker bläst ist dies (potentiell) so, bei semipassiven Netzteilen ist allerdings (meist) das Gegenteil wahr


Nö.


> 6:kommt darauf an, ob und wann man sich z.B. ein SLI/CF System zulegen will, auch die "Letztes-Netzteil-Kultisten" haben ihre Berechtigung (auch wenn die extrem blöd dreinschauen werden wenn der ATX Standard abgeschafft werden sollte)


SLI/CF macht man gleich oder garnicht, später lohnt es sich sowieso eher auf die neuste Generation zu upgraden, ich kenne genug die das vorhatten und nie gemacht haben.

Das AX non "i" kann man kaufen, da kannste aber auch gleich zum Seasonic Original greifen da der Seasonic Support besser als der von Corsair ist. Das AXi kannste sowieso in die Tonne hauen bei dem halbfertigen Beta Software Paket was die da mitliefern.

Gruß


----------



## Pu244 (17. September 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Nenn mir dazu mal ein Beispiel.


 
semipassive Netzteile, das man sich andere Probleme ins Haus holt ist klar



eXquisite schrieb:


> Nope, werden wärmer weil die Plattformen viel zu groß sind und viel zu viele Bauteile besitzen.



Seasonic dimensioniert seine passiven Netzteile exterm über und fährt damit ganz gut



eXquisite schrieb:


> *Kürzer! Caps halten am längsten wenn man sie Optimal belastet.


 
sie halten am längsten wenn man sie garnicht belastet (was natürlich optimal ist). bei einer möglichst geringen Last können die dann däumchen drehen.



eXquisite schrieb:


> Einziger Grund, doch selbst wenn - die Geräte werden in der Zukunft unbrauchbar sein, die R9 290X wechselt sekündlich 100 mal Takt und Spannung, Netzteile von 2010 machen da schon teils Probleme.



Tja, das ist eben das gigantische Problem der "letztes Netzteil Kultisten", nach ein paar Jahren sehen auch die damals besten Netzteile buchstäblich alt aus und mit dem zuviel ausgegebenen Geld locker ein neues hätte kaufen können. Dennoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit das man mit einem extrem guten, starküberdimensionierten Netzteil am längsten durchhält die höchsten.



eXquisite schrieb:


> Plattformabhängig und damit Bullshit.


 
Zeig mir bitte die Plattform deren Restwilligkeit bei steigender Last zurückgeht (interessiert mich wirklich)



eXquisite schrieb:


> Corsair RM, die Chicony Geräte schalten sogar teils ab bevor der Lüfter angeht weil sie so schlecht entwickelt worden sind.



Mist gibt es bekanntlich überall, die Frage ist ob die Technik sich nicht so designen läßt das keine Probleme auftreten (bei Multirail hat mancher Hersteller auch ein Bock geschossen und dennoch ist sie meist vorzuziehen)



eXquisite schrieb:


> Nö.



Du behauptest also das mit steigendem Luftstrom die Bauteile heißer werden, passiv jedoch am kältersten sind ?!?



eXquisite schrieb:


> SLI/CF macht man gleich oder garnicht, später lohnt es sich sowieso eher auf die neuste Generation zu upgraden, ich kenne genug die das vorhatten und nie gemacht haben.


 
Sehe ich persönlich genauso, allerdings gibt es ab und zu doch Schnäppchen im Ausverkauf und manche rüsten doch per SLI/CF auf wie es mal angedacht war.

Und nun gute Nacht, hoffe das gleitet nicht zu sehr ins OT ab.


----------



## eXquisite (17. September 2014)

> Seasonic dimensioniert seine passiven Netzteile exterm über und fährt damit ganz gut



Nö, die 520W Seasonic Fanless Geräte basieren auf der für 650 Watt konzepierten KM3 Plattform, ob du 20% für extrem hältst ist eine andere Sache.



> sie halten am längsten wenn man sie garnicht belastet (was natürlich optimal ist). bei einer möglichst geringen Last können die dann däumchen drehen.



Genau dann gehen sie am schnellsten kaputt! Am gesündesten ist eine ausgewogene Mischung. Gleiches gilt z.B. für Batterien, wenn sie lange liegen gehen sie drauf.



> Dennoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit das man mit einem extrem guten, starküberdimensionierten Netzteil am längsten durchhält die höchsten.



Nein, da wir hier von einem überdimensionierten unterdurchschnittlichen Gerät sprechen und nicht von einem "extrem guten".



> Du behauptest also das mit steigendem Luftstrom die Bauteile heißer werden, passiv jedoch am kältersten sind ?!?



Nein, ich behaupte das es keinen Unterschied macht, weil in einem überdimensionierten Gerät überdimensionierte Bauteile mit dementsprechend größerer Fläche sitzen die mehr Kühlung beanspruchen, das einzige worauf der schneller Lüfter eine Auswirkung hat ist daher die Lautstärke.


----------



## Pu244 (18. September 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Genau dann gehen sie am schnellsten kaputt! Am gesündesten ist eine ausgewogene Mischung. Gleiches gilt z.B. für Batterien, wenn sie lange liegen gehen sie drauf.


 
Batterien verlieren ihre Ladung und irgendwann sind sie leer. Elkos verlieren ihr Elektrolyt, irgendwann haben sie keine Kapazität mehr, zwei völlig verschiedene Sachen. am längsten halten sie wenn man sie garnichterst benutzt oder noch besser in den Kühlschrank/Gefriertruhe legt.



eXquisite schrieb:


> Nein, da wir hier von einem überdimensionierten unterdurchschnittlichen Gerät sprechen und nicht von einem "extrem guten".


 
Leute die sich das Netzteil für alle Ewigkeit kaufen wollen nehmen meist was gutes (jedenfalls wenn sie intelligent sind), mag sein das es auch Deppen gibt die mit Müll in die Ewigkeit wollen.



eXquisite schrieb:


> Nein, ich behaupte das es keinen Unterschied macht, weil in einem überdimensionierten Gerät überdimensionierte Bauteile mit dementsprechend größerer Fläche sitzen die mehr Kühlung beanspruchen, das einzige worauf der schneller Lüfter eine Auswirkung hat ist daher die Lautstärke.


 
Eine große Fläche ist bei der Kühlung gerade von Vorteil, jedenfalls bei gleicher Abwärme. Wenn du natürlich unterschiedliche Lasten vergleichst hinkt der Vergleich natürlich.


----------



## Goyoma (18. September 2014)

Sumpfig schrieb:


> ansonsten amüsiert euch schön, aber ich weiß wofür ich mein Geld ausgebe



Coole Sache 

Scheinst ja echt viel über Netzteile zu wissen wenn du dir so sicher bist 

Naja, dann geb' dein Geld mal für das 'tolle' Corsair Netzteil aus, viel Spaß


----------



## xHaru (18. September 2014)

Goyoma schrieb:


> Coole Sache
> 
> Scheinst ja echt viel über Netzteile zu wissen wenn du dir so sicher bist
> 
> Naja, dann geb' dein Geld mal für das 'tolle' Corsair Netzteil aus, viel Spaß



Ich sag dazu nur: Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Schweißbrenner  

Btw: Wie eXquisite gerade Pu244 aufn Sack gibt, ist sehr herrlich anzusehen. 

Zu Corsair Link: Das mit den Rails umstellen funktioniert übrigens nicht.. Es müsste eine Umleitung per mechanischem Bauteil stattfinden, damit das funktioniert. So einfach am PC was klicken funktioniert da nicht.


----------



## Pu244 (18. September 2014)

xHaru schrieb:


> Zu Corsair Link: Das mit den Rails umstellen funktioniert übrigens nicht.. Es müsste eine Umleitung per mechanischem Bauteil stattfinden, damit das funktioniert. So einfach am PC was klicken funktioniert da nicht.


 
Bei teuren Labornetzteilen ist das seit Ewigkeiten selbstverständlich, man kann dort sogar flexibel einstellen wieviel Strom man durchlassen will. Corsair schaltet einfach die getrennte OCP aus sodas es ein Singlerailnetzteil wird - fertig. Interessant wird es wenn man den Ausgangsstrom für jede Schiene einzeln einstellen kann und richtig toll wenn man jeden Strang einzeln konfigurieren kann.


----------



## Multithread (18. September 2014)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Bei teuren Labornetzteilen ist das seit Ewigkeiten selbstverständlich, man kann dort sogar flexibel einstellen wieviel Strom man durchlassen will. Corsair schaltet einfach die getrennte OCP aus sodas es ein Singlerailnetzteil wird - fertig. Interessant wird es wenn man den Ausgangsstrom für jede Schiene einzeln einstellen kann und richtig toll wenn man jeden Strang einzeln konfigurieren kann.


das ist ja schön und gut, ändert aber nichts daran das die die beiden Netzteile mit Digitaler Spannungsregulation viel langsamer reagieren als aktuelle Grafikkarten und CPU's (GCN wechselt Spannung und Takt mit 100khz, wie viel schaffen deine Netzteile?) Es gibt genügend Netzteile die bei der 295X2 abschalten, einfach weill das NT zu langsam auf Spannungspitzen reagiert und das MB sich entsprehend abgeschalten hat, weil die 12V Leitung zu tief gefallen ist.

Tomshardware hat ein AX860i mit der 295X2 anscheinend sogar zerstört, auch wenn schon ein gutes 550 Watt NT für ein System mit dieser Karte ausreichen würde.
Aus meiner sicht spricht das NICHT für die Qualität eines Netzteiles.


----------



## xHaru (18. September 2014)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Bei teuren Labornetzteilen ist das seit Ewigkeiten selbstverständlich, man kann dort sogar flexibel einstellen wieviel Strom man durchlassen will. Corsair schaltet einfach die getrennte OCP aus sodas es ein Singlerailnetzteil wird - fertig. Interessant wird es wenn man den Ausgangsstrom für jede Schiene einzeln einstellen kann und richtig toll wenn man jeden Strang einzeln konfigurieren kann.



Nur ist es dann kein Single- ODER Multirail, sondern im Grunde ein Multirail-NT mit ausgeschalteter OCP (und wahrscheinlich auch OPP). Von da her ist die Bezeichnung sowie die Technik drinnen für mich Quatsch.  Aber ich bin sowieso kein großartiger Corsair-Fan. Der Ram ist ganz nett, vor Allem der Dominator sieht cool aus, mehr positives habe ich aber so nicht im Kopf. Nur sind leider fast alle Netzteile von denen Blödsinn. 
Ist vielleicht auch die Meinung anderer. Aber nimm du dir ruhig ein überteuertes Mittelklasse-Netzteil^^ 

Dann nehm ich mir lieber n Antec HCP Platinum 850W bei MGPU ^^ Oder bei SGPU n DPP10 550W (Ja, bald kommt noch ne neue Graka  ). 

Wie gesagt, es müsste ein mechanisches Bauteil bewegt werden, um aktiv von Single- auf Multirail zu stellen. Alles andere ist nur Marketingquatsch. Aber das geht beim DPP10 auch. Mit nem Jumper und/oder Switch :'D 

Von da her isses nichts Besonderes, eher ne Sicherheitslücke, wenn man nicht weiß, was man da macht. 

LG, xHaru


----------



## Hibble (18. September 2014)

Wenn jede Rail z.B. auf 120% der Single-Rail-12V-Stromstärke gestellt wird, hast du genauso dein Single-Rail.


----------



## Shadow Complex (18. September 2014)

xHaru schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, es müsste ein mechanisches Bauteil bewegt werden, um aktiv von Single- auf Multirail zu stellen. Alles andere ist nur Marketingquatsch. Aber das geht beim DPP10 auch. Mit nem Jumper und/oder Switch :'D



Wie oft muss man es dir denn noch erklären? Physikalisch sind an den Netzteilen natürlich mehrere Rails mit den dafür notwendigen Shunts vorhanden. In der Software kannst du nun einstellen ob es einen Auslösewert geben soll und wenn ja wie hoch dieser ist. Gemessen wird an den Shunts in jedem Fall, nur wie der Sicherheits-IC auf die gemessenen Werte reagieren soll wird verändert.

Der Unterschied zwischen dem DPP und einem voll digitalem Netzteil ist der, dass die Steuerung eben vom Nutzer über ein Interface angesteuert werden kann und nicht nur stupide die Schutzschaltung aktiviert/deaktiviert werden kann.
Und was faselst du jetzt von OPP. Die hat damit garnichts am Hut.

Dass du kein Corsair Fan bist hast du schon mehrfach deutlich gezeigt und dürfte niemanden mehr überraschen. Genauso wenig wie die Tatsache dass du viel erzählst, wenn der Tag lang ist.

@Multithread: Das hatte aber in erster Linie mit zu schwach dimensionierten Sekundär Kondensatoren zu tun. Zumindest habe ich es so verstanden.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (18. September 2014)

@Hibble:
Falls sich das überhaupt einstellen lässt. Dann hättest Du eine Gesamtleistung jenseits von Gut und Böse und ich glaube kaum, dass so etwas überhaupt einen Sinn ergibt. Mal abgesehen vom ausgehebelten Schutz. Das ist am Ende nur Spielerei und Augenwischerei und man wäre mit einem echte Single-Rail besser bedient.

Andere Frage:
Wo hätte aktuell (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen wie SLI oder Crossfire mit High-End-Karten) ein Netzteil mit mehr als 550 Watt noch eine Berechtigung? Bis zu dieser Leistung ist auch Single-Rail noch sicher. Außerdem ist es doch viel wichtiger, was man an welche Rail anschließt, wenn es denn schon Multi-Rail sein soll. Grafikkarte und CPU-EPS an einer Rail ist genauso albern, wie Mainboard und GPU. Oder alles dreies. Nur wo erfährt der Kunde, was wie miteinander intern verbunden ist? Selbst die meisten Reviews geben da kaum Auskunft.


----------



## Multithread (18. September 2014)

Shadow Complex schrieb:


> @Multithread: Das hatte aber in erster Linie mit zu schwach dimensionierten Sekundär Kondensatoren zu tun. Zumindest habe ich es so verstanden.


 Höchstens Teilweise, denn zu niedrig dimensionierte Sekundär-caps würden das NT wohl nicht zerstören. Wichtiger ist der Fakt das die Regelung von Digitalnetzteilen so ar*** lahm ist gegenüber den 100kHz womit moderne grakas Ihre Leistungsaufnahme ändern können, das das NT schon mal viel zu hohe/niedrige Spannungen Produzieren kann, das Platimax ist da so ein Kandidat wo sich daraufhin das MB abschaltet, weil es erkennt das die Spannungen nicht stimmen.

Die grakas und Prozessoren ändern in nur einem dieser 100kHz schritte um fast 100% nach unten, bzw. von fast nichts auf 1,5 fache TDP. Wenn da das NT nicht schnell genug reagieren kann, sind selbst sehr gut dimensionierte Sekundär Kondensatoren sofort leer Genukelt und die Spannung im Keller. Das ganze ist bei den Langsamen Digital geregelten Netzteilen nochmals deutlich heftiger als bei analog geregelten.

@FormatC Aus meiner sicht bei SGPU gerade mal noch für LN2 oder KoKü gekühlte, stark übertaktete Systeme.


----------



## Shadow Complex (18. September 2014)

Ist das eigentlich hunderprozentig sicher dass bei den digitalen Netzteilen wirklich die Spannung digital gesteuert wird und nicht nur die Einstellungen des Sicherheits IC und der Lüftersteuerung verändert werden können?

Und das Platimax ist nicht digital.


----------



## Hibble (18. September 2014)

FormatC schrieb:


> Falls sich das überhaupt einstellen lässt. Dann hättest Du eine Gesamtleistung jenseits von Gut und Böse und ich glaube kaum, dass so etwas überhaupt einen Sinn ergibt. Mal abgesehen vom ausgehebelten Schutz. Das ist am Ende nur Spielerei und Augenwischerei und man wäre mit einem echte Single-Rail besser bedient.


 
Die AXi und HXi Serie ist doch sowieso so leistungsstark, dass eine OCP im Single-Rail-Betrieb nichts bringt. Ich kann mir deshalb schon vorstellen, dass dies so umgesetzt wurde.
Die andere Möglichkeit wäre natürlich, dass noch ein Shunt untergebracht wurde, mit dem man die Gesamt-12V-Stromstärke misst. Aber wie gesagt bringt es doch kaum etwas bei der Leistungsklasse..

Die Enermax Digi-Netzteile haben übrigens auch diesen Single-Multi-Rail-Software-Schalter. Bei denen wird afaik auch nicht mechanisch umgeschaltet.


----------



## Sumpfig (18. September 2014)

da stellt man eine einfache Frage zu zwei Netzteilen und dann artet das in sowas aus...
wenn ich das vorher gewusst hätte, dann hätte ich diesen Thread garnicht erst erstellt. 

Ich will aus einem Netzteilkauf weder eine Glaubensfrage noch eine Wissenschaft machen.
Als ich meine Hardware noch bei einem Händler um die Ecke gekauft habe, war es viel einfacher - leider gibts den nicht mehr.
Da reichte der folgende Satz: "Gib mir ein Netzteil, bei dem Du Dir sicher bist, dass Du mich damit nicht nochmal in Deinem Laden siehst".

Die Onlinehändler müssten nur zwei Zahlen bei den Produktbeschreibungen hinzufügen:
1. Anzahl der Verkauften Einheiten
2. Anzahl der RMA Rückläufer (möglichst nur die wegen eines Defekts)
Ein Prozentwert würde auch schon reichen. Das wäre die einzige, aussagekräftige Kaufentscheidungshilfe.


In den letzten 25 Jahren sind mir übrigens nur 2 Netzteile kaputt gegangen: ein Enermax innerhalb der Garantie und ein BeQuiet nach der Garantie. Auch hatte ich, ausser 2 oder 3 Festplatte, keine anderen, nennenswerten Hardwareausfälle. Habe also keinen Grund an meinen Kaufentscheidungen zu zweifeln.

Und ich wäre dankbar, wenn irgendwer jetzt diesen Thread schliessen würde. 
Meine Frage wurde nicht beantwortet und geholfen hat mir die Diskussion auch nicht.


----------



## Captn (18. September 2014)

Es geht doch gar nicht darum, dass dir keiner helfen will.
Ich kann dich aber durchaus verstehen, da ich die Beratung, was Netzteile hier im Forum betrifft, als ziemlich aggressiv empfinde . Und ich kann dir versichern, dass das nicht der einzige Thread ist in dem es zu Streitigkeiten kommt, die nicht mehr viel mit der eigentlichen Frage zu tun haben.
Aber eigentlich wollte man dir nur erklären, dass es deutlich bessere Netzteile gibt, die nicht nur deiner Hardware, sondern auch deiner Stromrechnung gut tun  und das zu deutlich besseren Preisen. 
Was deine Erfahrung betrifft, ist das durchaus nachvollziehbar, dass du lieber auf andere Hersteller setzen willst. Lass dir aber gesagt sein, dass Corsair in Sachen Netzteilen nicht unbedingt die Topempfehlung ist, da diese durchweg nicht wirklich der Renner sind, während bei Antec, be quiet! und Co. lediglich immer wieder einzelne Reihen durch ihre mindere Qualität auffallen.


----------



## Shadow Complex (18. September 2014)

Sowas?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sumpfig (18. September 2014)

Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Sowas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das gefaked oder gibt es den Shop wirklich? Wenn ja, will ich URL haben, hab ich nämlich noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Shadow Complex (18. September 2014)

Die Gedankenfabrik Aktiengesellschaft? Wie kann man die nicht kennen. 

Bin mir nicht hunderprozentig sicher ob ich das einfach verlinken darf, deshalb mal die deutsche freie Übersetzung.


----------



## DSHPB (18. September 2014)

Sumpfig...echt mal 

860 Watt Corsair AXi Series Modular 80+ Platin - Hardware,

Aber dass es da ne RMA-Quote gibt wusst ich bis eben auch net


----------



## ebastler (18. September 2014)

Was hier so an Halbwisen und Unwissen gefaselt wird ist mal wieder erschreckend. 
Kaum geht es an Netzteile ist jeder ein Experte, und jedem mit einigen Elektronikkenntnissen stehen die Haare zu Berge.

Mich überzeugen die digital geregelten Netzteilen auch überhaupt nicht, nicht umsonst sind bis heute Regelkreise, wo es auf schnelle und präzise Regelung ankommt, fast immer analog gelöst. OPAMPs sind da halt mal das Beste dafür. 

Ich verstehe nicht, warum man das mit einer langsamen volldigitalen Regelung über Board werfen muss.
Ich hätte ja die Regelung analog gelassen, und nur die Überwachung digitalisiert. Aber was solls. 
Ich würde bei digitalen NTs noch einige Generationen warten, bis die Regelung (und die SOftware, nach dem, was man so liest) ausgereift sind. Bveorzugt analog geregelt und digital kontrolliert.

Zu oben: Wozu zur Hölle sollte das Zuschalten einer OCP pro Rail ein mechanisches Bauteil brauchen?
Das Netzteil überwacht in Echtzeit die Ströme aller Rails (oder Ausgänge, wie kann man das regeln? Pro Rail oder pro Kabelstrang?), und berechnet normal aus allen Einzelwerten en Gesamtwert. Singlerailmodus.

Aktiviert man eine OCP pro Rail, setzt man halt jeder Rail einen bestimmten Abschaltpunkt. Wird der überschritten, schaltet es ab. Wie ein Multirail-NT.

Multirails haben nicht mehrere Transformatoren, Sekundsärspulen oder gar Leistungselektroniken, wie viele meinen. Die überwachen einfach jeden Ausgang getrennt, und sobald einer in Überlast geht, geht das Netzteil aus.
Sofern jede Rail einzeln gemessen werden kann, braucht es da keinen mechanischen Umschalter...


Ach, Nachtrag zu den Kondensatoren: Je wärmer sie werden, und je höhere Ströme sie aushalten müssen, desto schneller verschleißen sie. Ein Kondensator im Schrank altert langsamer als einer in einem Netzteil mit Mega-Lüfter, welcher wiederum langsamer altert als einer in einem semipassiven (ich kann das Zeug nicht ausstehen) Netzteil.


----------



## Leob12 (18. September 2014)

Sumpfig schrieb:


> Ist das gefaked oder gibt es den Shop wirklich? Wenn ja, will ich URL haben, hab ich nämlich noch nie gesehen.


 
Mindfactory.de

Auf Hardware, dann auf das Teil, und dann auf Bewertungen


----------



## Sumpfig (18. September 2014)

Danke!

Gab mal irgendeinen Grund, warum ich diesen Shop seit Jahren meide, hab ihn aber vergessen.
********, wenn man alt ist/wird.


----------



## xHaru (18. September 2014)

Shadow Complex schrieb:


> 1.
> Wie oft muss man es dir denn noch erklären? Physikalisch sind an den Netzteilen natürlich mehrere Rails mit den dafür notwendigen Shunts vorhanden. In der Software kannst du nun einstellen ob es einen Auslösewert geben soll und wenn ja wie hoch dieser ist. Gemessen wird an den Shunts in jedem Fall, nur wie der Sicherheits-IC auf die gemessenen Werte reagieren soll wird verändert.
> 
> 2.
> ...



Ich hab mir mal Erlaubt, da Zahlen zu setzen. Dient der Übersicht.

1. Hab ich was anderes behauptet? Nein. Ich habe gesagt, dass, WENN soetwas wirklich von Single auf Multirail umstellt, dass dort dann eine Mechanische Brücke vorhanden sein müsste. An sich ist das ja ein Multirail Netzteil. Da macht das Konfigurieren/ausschalten der OCP kein Netzteil zu Singlerail. Sonst müsste da ja das Platinenlayout geändert werden. 

2. Ist das schlimm? Ich denke nicht. Ist ja auch meine Entscheidung und ich erkläre auch, warum ich so eingestellt bin.

3. Ich bitte dich, solche Anschuldigungen zu unterlassen. Ich erkläre sehr wohl und auch sehr viele meiner aktuelleren Posts. Wenn du sonst was gegen mich hast, bitte als PN an mich. Ansonsten ist es einfach nur unschön, mich so derart runterzumachen. Wenn du den Eindruck davon hast, schön. Ich respektiere ja auch deine Meinung. Aber das musst du nicht ständig zum Ausdruck bringen, da es doch schon verletzt.

So und jetzt B2T! Da solltest du bitte auch hin.


----------



## Philipus II (18. September 2014)

Bei Extrem-Projekten wie LN2 rate ich dazu, einen passenden Feuerlöscher sicherheitshalber immer in Griffweite zu haben, statt auf die Netzteilabsicherung zu achten. Es können beim Betrieb weit außerhalb der Specs verschiedenste Bauteile kokeln, auch ganz ohne Versagen des Netzteils. Wichtig: Bei der Auswahl des Feuerlöschers unbedingt aufpassen - Pulverlöscher versauen den ganzen Raum.


----------



## ebastler (18. September 2014)

xHaru schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mal Erlaubt, da Zahlen zu setzen. Dient der Übersicht.
> 
> 1. Hab ich was anderes behauptet? Nein. Ich habe gesagt, dass, WENN soetwas wirklich von Single auf Multirail umstellt, dass dort dann eine Mechanische Brücke vorhanden sein müsste. An sich ist das ja ein Multirail Netzteil. Da macht das Konfigurieren/ausschalten der OCP kein Netzteil zu Singlerail. Sonst müsste da ja das Platinenlayout geändert werden.
> 
> ...


 
Warum sollte das ein anderes Layout erfordern? Single Rail und Multirail unterscheiden sich in genau einem Punkt: Die einen haben je einen Mess-Shunt pro Rail, die anderen einen für alle rails.

Und was erhältst du, wenn du den Stromwert alles Rails addierst? Genau, den Wert, den du bei einem gemeinsamen Shunt in der Masseleitung aller Rails hättest.
Ein Multirail ist mehr Aufwand zu bauen, aber man kann es, wenn die Steuerung entsprechend arbeitet, ohne Eingriff am PCB zu einem 100%igen Single Rail machen.

Abgesehen von den Shunts und dem Regel-IC gibt es da nämlich absolut keinen Unterschied.


----------



## eXquisite (18. September 2014)

> Und was erhältst du, wenn du den Stromwert alles Rails addierst? Genau, den Wert, den du bei einem gemeinsamen Shunt in der Masseleitung aller Rails hättest.
> Ein Multirail ist mehr Aufwand zu bauen, aber man kann es, wenn die Steuerung entsprechend arbeitet, ohne Eingriff am PCB zu einem 100%igen Single Rail machen.



Natürlich geht das, du kannst schließlich einfach die Absicherung ausschalten.


----------



## ebastler (18. September 2014)

Nicht mal unbedingt abschalten. Man kann zum Beispiel dir Stromwerte aller addieren, und festlegen, dass maximal 50A fließen dürfen (Rein technisch, kp, ob das Corsair das so kann). Dann hast du 1:1 das selbe Verhalten wie du es bei einem 50A Single Rail hättest (bzw, eher wie bei einem 40A Single Rail, man hat ja immer etwas Puffer eingerechnet).


----------



## eXquisite (18. September 2014)

Das haben die Dinger ja aber sowieso schon so ungefair, quasi die OPP.


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2014)

Leute. Leute.
 Das Thema ist schon mit dem Startpost gegessen gewesen. Also lasst die Pferde im Stall.


----------



## Sumpfig (19. September 2014)

Vielleicht solltet ihr einfach noch mal überdenken, wie ihr Leute von euren Ansichten überzeugen könnt.

Jemand mit eigener Meinung und Selbstbewusstsein schaltet bei eurer Argumentationsweise auf stur und eure Missionierungsversuche laufen gegen die Wand.

Wenn ich etwa ein dutzend Reviews und Tests gelesen habe und dort die Corsair AXi und HXi super abgeschnitten haben und dann hier eine Frage dazu stelle und nur Kommentare in der Art "man bist du bescheuert, was willst du denn mit diesem überteuereten Sondermüll" zu hören bekomme, dann ist für mich das Thema gegessen. Dann nützt es auch nichts, wenn der eine oder andere wirklich Ahnung von dem hat, was er schreibt. 
Ein Überzeugungsversuch damit zu beginnen, den Kandidaten erstmal als Deppen hinzustellen, ist wirklich kein guter Ansatz.

Jedenfalls hab ich mich hier köstlich amüsiert. Danke dafür!


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2014)

Immer daran denken wer die Reviews macht, wo die Zielsetzung ist, wer bezahlt und für welchen Markt die Reviews sind.


----------



## ebastler (19. September 2014)

Sumpfig, dann schau mal meinen Post auf der vorigen Seite an.
Möglichst neutral dargelegt, was die Technologie taugt, und einige andere Missionare auch gleich etwas zerpflückt, wenn sie Blödsinn geschrieben haben.

Ganz ehrlich: meiner Meinung nach ist die Technologie schlicht und einfach unausgereift, ich würde, wie schon da geschrieben, einige Jährchen warten, mit den digitalen Dingern da...


----------



## Sumpfig (19. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Immer daran denken wer die Reviews macht, wo die Zielsetzung ist, wer bezahlt und für welchen Markt die Reviews sind.


 
ich weiß, deswegen lese ich viele
Einem geschenkten Produkt gibt man keine schlechte Wertung, sonst bekommt man keine Geschenke mehr.
Damit disqualifizieren sich min. 95% der Reviews. Bei Vergleichstest sieht es etwas anders aus, aber da hilft oft auch ein Blick zur Werbung auf der Seite.

Was mich dann wirklich dazu gebracht hat meine Kaufabsicht nochmal in Frage zu stellen, sind die RMA Zahlen bei Mindfactory.
Nochmal meinen herzlichsten Dank für diesen Hinweis.
4% bei 240 verkauften Einheiten -> HX860i
1% bei 10.000 verkauften Einheiten -> ein BeQuiet E9
Frag mich jetzt nur, ob bei RMA alle Rückläufer dabei sind oder nur Defekte.
Bei einem neuen Produkt sind die Rücksendungen immer erstmal etwas höher.



ebastler schrieb:


> Sumpfig, dann schau mal meinen Post auf der vorigen Seite an.
> Möglichst neutral dargelegt, was die Technologie taugt, und einige andere Missionare auch gleich etwas zerpflückt, wenn sie Blödsinn geschrieben haben.
> 
> Ganz ehrlich: meiner Meinung nach ist die Technologie schlicht und einfach unausgereift, ich würde, wie schon da geschrieben, einige Jährchen warten, mit den digitalen Dingern da...



Sorry, aber irgendwann hab die Posts nur noch überflogen, weil ich innerlich schon abgeschaltet hab.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2014)

Die Frage ist ob die Quote auch unter 1% geht? Also könnte sie auch bei 0,1% liegen aber weniger als 1% kann Mindfactory nicht anzeigen?
Da müsste man mal direkt bei Mind Factory nachfragen wie es aussieht und ob es wirklich um einen Defekt ging oder ob am Ende nicht doch was anderes als das Netzteil defekt war.
Aber ich denke nicht dass die die Zahlen rausrücken.

Ich gebe jedenfalls nichts auf solche RMA Quoten.
Schau dir doch die Kundenrezensionen bei Amazon an. Da werden auch Schrott Netzteile mit 5 Sternen bewertet weil sie nicht gerade beim Einschalten explodieren.


----------



## tsd560ti (19. September 2014)

Könnte auch daran liegen, dass die Leute sich direkt an BeQuiet wenden können, während sie vom Corsair-Support erst an Mindfactory verwiesen werden (was deutlich länger dauert).


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2014)

Ich würde auch eher den Vor Ort Austausch nutzen als das Netzteil zum Händler schicken und auf Ersatz zu hoffen.


----------



## Matriach (4. April 2015)

Hallo,

Ich versuche mal ganz neutral und unbefangen auch meine Meinung zu den beiden Netzteilen zu schreiben. (Gott sei's gedankt, meine Meinung ist ja nicht für alle maßgeblich) 
Ich selbst nutze derzeit ein Corsair HX850i und bin damit zufrieden.
Über Link kann ich meinen Lüfter einstellen und ggf. von Single-Rail auf Multi-Rail umschalten.
Das ganze kann als Profil gespeichert werden, somit muss man die Einstellungen nicht immer wiederholen und sie läuft bequem mit dem Systemstart mit.
Nun würde ich mich persönlich nicht als NT-Wissenschaftler hinstellen was meiner Meinung nach auch nicht notwendig ist.
Ich denke das für den normalen Benutzer die sich nicht jeden Tag bis ins kleinste Detail mit NT's beschäftigen weniger wichtig erscheint wo und wie ein NT gebaut wurde.
Vielmehr ist es der/die Funktion die sicher gestellt sein sollte, denn wer kauft sich schon ein NT was nach einen Monat abraucht.
Gut, nun sind manche Corsair NT's nicht die besten und es gibt bessere Hersteller bzw. Modelle wie z.B. von be quiet.
Allerdings und das muss einfach fairer halber erwähnt werden ist es nicht so das man bei Corsair NT's gleich eine PC-Bombe kauft.
Daher kann ich auch nur immer wieder meine eigenen Erfahrung schildern.
Und bisher hat mir das HX850i noch nie Probleme gemacht.
Zuvor hatte ich ein Thermaltake Smart 850W was mir gleich nach zwei Wochen abgeraucht ist.
Und Thermaltake NT's sind eigentlich doch relativ unbefangene NT's, will heißen viele negativen Berichte gibt es darüber nicht.

Grüße


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2015)

Du darfst nicht sagen, dass der Hersteller gut ist und der Hersteller schlecht ist.
So funktioniert das bei Netzteilen nicht.
Es gibt gute Modelle, wie das Corsair AX, das ist brauchbar. Andere sind eher durchschnitt oder schlecht
Die HXi Serie ist durchwachsen. Ich selbst halte davon nichts, der Standard User braucht den ganzen Quatsch nicht.
Bei BeQuiet ist es nicht anders. Da gibt es brauchbare Modelle und gute Modelle aber auch schlechte Modelle.
Also nicht den Hersteller betrachten sondern immer auf das bestimmte Modell beziehen.


----------



## Matriach (4. April 2015)

Da bin ich absolut deiner Meinung, leider ließt man tatsächlich im Forum relativ häufig Sätze wie, "Die Marke XY kannst du gleich in die Tonne schmeißen."
Und wie du ja selbst völlig richtig darstellst ist nicht zwingend immer ein Markenlabel wegen einer oder auch mal mehrere Serien eine schlechte Marke oder Hersteller.
Es gibt z.B. durchaus brauchbare und sehr gute Einsteiger CPU's von AMD.
In meiner Arbeit, (Krankenpflege) sind z.B. alle PC's mit AMD Ahtlon 2 640ger ausgerüstet und laufen hervorragend damit.
Und das obwohl so häufig AMD hier im Forum niedergemacht wird läuft bei mir um die Ecke ein ganzes Krankenhaus mit AMD's. 

Grüße


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (4. April 2015)

Matriach schrieb:


> Und das obwohl so häufig AMD hier im Forum niedergemacht wird läuft bei mir um die Ecke ein ganzes Krankenhaus mit AMD's. Grüße



Da biste in den (blauen) Gamer, bzw bei der Fraktion die Nvidia verbauen will Threads. Unter DX12/Mantle wird sich dieser Intel-AMD-Krieg hoffentlich auflösen, wenns es nur nach der Power der GPU geht.
In Threads in denen es um Office, Causal, etc geht, gibts immer häufiger auch AMD empfohlen. (Die Links in meiner Sig mal angucken)



Threshold schrieb:


> Du darfst nicht sagen, dass der Hersteller gut ist und der Hersteller schlecht ist.
> So funktioniert das bei Netzteilen nicht.



ähhh, Intertech und MS-Tech fertigen auch gute Netzteile (bzw lassen fertigen)?


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2015)

Matriach schrieb:


> Da bin ich absolut deiner Meinung, leider ließt man tatsächlich im Forum relativ häufig Sätze wie, "Die Marke XY kannst du gleich in die Tonne schmeißen."



Also, Thermaltake kannst du in die Tonne schmeißen. 

Nee. Ist nur Spaß. 
Es gibt zwar Hersteller wie Inter Tech oder MS Tech oder Tronje, um ein paar zu nennen, die echt Mist sind und auch nicht empfohlen werden, aber die erkennst du auch gut daran, dass das 600 Watt Modell 25€ kostet.
Jeder, der ein wenig Verstand besitzt, wird merken, dass du für den Preis kein brauchbares 600 Watt Netzteil herstellen kannst. Vor allem dann nicht, wenn die Dinger nur einen PCIe Stecker haben.



Matriach schrieb:


> Und wie du ja selbst völlig richtig darstellst ist nicht zwingend immer ein Markenlabel wegen einer oder auch mal mehrere Serien eine schlechte Marke oder Hersteller.
> Es gibt z.B. durchaus brauchbare und sehr gute Einsteiger CPU's von AMD.
> In meiner Arbeit, (Krankenpflege) sind z.B. alle PC's mit AMD Ahtlon 2 640ger ausgerüstet und laufen hervorragend damit.
> Und das obwohl so häufig AMD hier im Forum niedergemacht wird läuft bei mir um die Ecke ein ganzes Krankenhaus mit AMD's.
> ...



AM wer?


----------



## Atent123 (4. April 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Also, Thermaltake kannst du in die Tonne schmeißen.
> 
> Nee. Ist nur Spaß.
> Es gibt zwar Hersteller wie Inter Tech oder MS Tech oder Tronje, um ein paar zu nennen, die echt Mist sind und auch nicht empfohlen werden, aber die erkennst du auch gut daran, dass das 600 Watt Modell 25€ kostet.
> ...



Warte Mal Delta ?
15€ und alles Bombe bis auf die Maße des NTs ?


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2015)

Weißt du, wie lange die Caps halten? Ich nicht.


----------



## Pu244 (5. April 2015)

Matriach schrieb:


> Da bin ich absolut deiner Meinung, leider ließt man tatsächlich im Forum relativ häufig Sätze wie, "Die Marke XY kannst du gleich in die Tonne schmeißen."
> Und wie du ja selbst völlig richtig darstellst ist nicht zwingend immer ein Markenlabel wegen einer oder auch mal mehrere Serien eine schlechte Marke oder Hersteller.
> Es gibt z.B. durchaus brauchbare und sehr gute Einsteiger CPU's von AMD.
> In meiner Arbeit, (Krankenpflege) sind z.B. alle PC's mit AMD Ahtlon 2 640ger ausgerüstet und laufen hervorragend damit.
> ...



Niemand hat ander Haltbarkeit der AMDs gezweifelt, nur an ihrer Leistung und außerdem stammt der Athlon II noch aus der guten, alten Phenom II Ära 



PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> ähhh, Intertech und MS-Tech fertigen auch gute Netzteile (bzw lassen fertigen)?



Rein theoretisch könnten beide schon Morgen ein Premiumnetzteil rausbringen das sie bei irgendeinem Fertiger für gutes Geld gekauft haben. Sowas müßte man dann neu bewerten und somit können auch die beiden zu einer Empfehlung werden. In der Praxis ist das verdammt unwarscheinlich das beide mit dem Verkauf von Müll gute Erfahrungen gemacht haben.



Atent123 schrieb:


> Warte Mal Delta ?
> 15€ und alles Bombe bis auf die Maße des NTs ?



Das Ding ist ein Sonderposten und sagt somit eher wenig aus. Das sind Netzteile die für komplett PCs hergestellt wurden und von denen es noch einen Haufen gibt, wenn sie abverkauft sind gibt es keine mehr. Tatsache ist das alle PC Netzteile die regulär für unter 20€ verkauft werden Schrott sind.


----------



## NoMaD1978 (2. August 2015)

@Sumpfig

Grüß dich mein Lieber,

lass Dir nicht von den Kommentaren hier ärgern, um den Thread zu schliessen: Ein deutig CORSAIR AX860i, eine Effizienz vom 93,3% ist eine Ansage und habe demnächst vor paar Veränderung in meinen PC vor zu nehmen und von daher passt es. 

MFG  und viel Spaß


----------

